# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Как переориентировать щенка на игру с игрушками?

## kestrel

Щенок немецкой овчарки, 2,5 месяца, предпочитает играть с руками, ногами и другими частями тела хозяев вместо игрушек. Также в игре хватает за одежду. С игрушками тоже играет, но при малейшем неловком (игрушка чуть ближе к себе) или более активном движении тут же переключается на человека. Пытаюсь спасаться "удочками" и длинными веревками, в игре всегда находиться за спиной, вне пределов видимости щенка... помогает только до некоторой степени  :Ac: 
Я знаю, что многие щенки любят играть с руками, предыдущая собака в щенячьем возрасте тоже за руки покусывала... но в данном случае это уже всякие границы переходит. Было еще ничего, пока он был маленький совсем. Сейчас уже становится просто больно, да и одежда рвется.  :Ac: 

Не знаю, как лучше поступить. Ждать, пока само пройдет? Наказывать? Или такое поведение можно как-то перевести в конструктивное русло? 
Да, со щенком планирую заниматься ИПО.

Пока просто пытаюсь оставаться в игре максимально неподвижной, насколько это возможно (чтобы двигалась только игрушка) и прекращаю игру, как только начинает хватать не игрушку, а меня...

----------


## Nubira

А щенок какого происхождения?

----------


## kestrel

отец Enzo von der Suderholmer Strasse родословная
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...0von%20der%20S
мать Дакота -родословная
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-detai...8RKF2235968%29

тема этого помета на вартхофе
http://varthof.borda.ru/?1-7-0-00000...0-0-1319457398

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Как переориентировать щенка на игру с игрушками?


А оно вам надо? Мне кажется, что Вы должны радоваться тому, что щенок хочет играть *именно с Вами*. Относитесь спокойно к тому, что он хватает Вас, не провоцируйте такого поведения, если оно Вас напрягает, активно выражайте восторг, когда щен хватает игрушку и борется с Вами за нее. Ну, и посоветуйтесь с заводчиком.
Да, в этом возрасте я бы вообще игрушками пользовался минимально. Тряпочка из кожи для потягушек и лакомство и собственные ласковые руки для всего остального.

----------


## Tatjana

> Относитесь спокойно к тому, что он хватает Вас


Андрей, я была бы осторожна с таким вот советом.  Для тебя, для меня  - безусловно даже хорошо, но не известно каким опытом обладает хозяйка. Хватание хозяина даже в щенячьем возрасте - скрытое доминирование. А я всем рекомендую расставлять приоритеты сразу, а не потом. Это не значит, что щенок вырастет в какого-то доминанта. Даже не сильной собакой надо грамотно управлять и держать под контролем авторитетом, если речь идет об ИПО. :Ab: 

Теперь по самому вопросу. У меня встречный: какими игрушками Вы пользуетесь для игры со своим щенком? Игрушка должна быть очень мягкой и очень удобной для захвата. Во время игры должен соблюдаться весь необходимый ритуал с выслеживанием, преследованием, атакой, борьбой, овладением и состоянием покоя на добыче. Тогда игра будет идти в правильном русле.

----------


## kestrel

> А оно вам надо?


Нуу.. я пытаюсь реально смотреть на вещи  :Ab:  Сейчас ему три месяца, и он кусается уже ОЧЕНЬ больно, до крови и синяков. Еще месяца через полтора он мне как-нибудь невзначай руку откусит такими темпами. Так что к этому времени, если стиль игры останется тем же, играть я с ним смогу только в ватнике и толстых рукавицах. Если говорить об игре на улице - две куртки, отнюдь не тоненькие, уже продраны до дыр. Мне нравится, что ему гораздо интереснее я, чем игрушки, но хотелось бы чтобы он со мной как-то научился играть посредством игрушек, а не напрямую. Ну или научите, как остаться целой после таких игр. 
Я готова попробовать поощрять такую игру, просто каждый раз надевать какую-то защитную одежду - меня останавливает, что я не знаю, действительно ли подобное поведение проходит с возрастом. А годам к полутора такие игры даже в спецодежде пожалуй могут стать опасными..
Всяческое  поощрение игры с игрушкой - догонялок-потягушек - это безусловно, настолько-то моих знаний хватает. Только пока помогает слабо. 
Мне советовали отучать кусаться. А я не хочу. Мне нравится этот бешеный азарт. Я хочу его сохранить. Просто вот как-бы так сделать, чтобы он при этом кидался не на руку, а на, допустим, ухватку в моих руках?  :Ab: 




> Да, в этом возрасте я бы вообще игрушками пользовался минимально. Тряпочка из кожи для потягушек и лакомство и собственные ласковые руки для всего остального


с тряпочками из кожи он пока как-то не очень играет. Может, мои жестковаты. И как тогда развивать добычу?  :Ac: 




> не известно каким опытом обладает хозяйка


опыта откровенно мало. Это вторая собака. Я многому научилась с первой собакой, я быстро учусь, но она была совсем другого склада, вот именно с таким поведением сталкиваться не приходилось. 





> У меня встречный: какими игрушками Вы пользуетесь для игры со своим щенком?


Игрушки самые разнообразные. Мягкие игрушки с веревками и без разных размеров, мягкие и толстые (типа махровых) тряпочки, кожаные тряпки, мячи... даже подушечки типа диванных думок 40 на 40 см. Я экспериментирую  :Ab:  С ухватками тоже пробовала, но те, которые у меня есть, жестковаты для него.
Сначала он действительно лучше всего играл с мягкими игрушками, потом с подушками, теперь пожалуй лучше всего идут мячи. Последовательность стараюсь соблюдать по мере возможности, единственное - с покоем на добыче есть проблема. Как только он получает игрушку, т.е. как только я ее отпускаю окончательно, он ее тут же плюет, и если у меня в руках в этот момент не оказалось следующей игрушки - хватает меня. 
И еще тогда вопрос - можно подробнее про состояние покоя на добыче в игре? Я считала, что игрушками необходимо меняться, причем менятся быстро, не давая собаке сосрдоточится на самостоятельной игре с игрушкой - чтобы приучать собаку их приносить... но в таком случае стадия покоя, получается, исключается? Каков тогда альтернативный вариант игры?

----------


## kestrel

И еще вопрос в догонку. Татьяна, вот вы упомянули про расстановку приоритетов сразу. Можно чуть подробнее остановиться на этом вопросе?

Дело в том, что я неоднократно слышала, что щенок до определенного возраста должен расти в уверенности, что он тут самый сильный. Соответственно - не наказывать, ничего не запрещать, играть в поддавки, признавать его главенство.. А расставлять приоритеты сразу - это означает сразу ставить щенка в подчиненное положение? Тогда как не "задавить" его, не убить желание сопротивления и инициативу? С предыдущей собакой у меня была основная проблема, что она напрочь отказывалась со мной бороться, даже в игре в элементарные потягушки. С кем-то другим - пожалуйста, а со мной просто сразу сдавалась и все. Мне сказали, что я ее передавила, хотя даже не наказывала особо никогда, вообще не применяла никаких физических воздействий. Теперь боюсь повторить ошибку - потому что "построить" собаку ИМХО не сложно, а вот вернуть ей потом уверенность и желание борьбы...
Хотя конечно собаки разные, и эта намного сильнее и жестче предыдущей, специально такого щенка выбирала.

----------


## Nubira

> Мне советовали отучать кусаться. А я не хочу. Мне нравится этот бешеный азарт. Я хочу его сохранить. Просто вот как-бы так сделать, чтобы он при этом кидался не на руку, а на, допустим, ухватку в моих руках?


...я бы не ставила знак равенства между кусанием рук и азартом, имхо это разные вещи.

----------


## Nubira

> И еще вопрос в догонку. Татьяна, вот вы упомянули про расстановку приоритетов сразу. Можно чуть подробнее остановиться на этом вопросе?
> 
> Дело в том, что я неоднократно слышала, что щенок до определенного возраста должен расти в уверенности, что он тут самый сильный. Соответственно - не наказывать, ничего не запрещать, играть в поддавки, признавать его главенство.. А расставлять приоритеты сразу - это означает сразу ставить щенка в подчиненное положение? Тогда как не "задавить" его, не убить желание сопротивления и инициативу?


 :Ab:  Невозможно так легко задавить инстинкты у сильной и очень мотивированной собаки, а вот не расставить вовремя отношения в стае чревато в будущем более серьезными проблемами.

----------


## kestrel

> ...я бы не ставила знак равенства между кусанием рук и азартом, имхо это разные вещи.


Я имела в виду, что поигрушки "на живца" вызывают у него просто бурю энтузиазма. МЕНЯ (ну, отнюдь не только руки) он кусает просто с бешеным азартом, причем чем сильнее сопротивляешься - тем сильнее азарт и сильнее борьба. В игре с игрушками он находится в гораздо более спокойном состоянии. Вот каким образом это состояние азарта перенести с кусачек на игру посредством игрушек?

----------


## Lynx

> МЕНЯ (ну, отнюдь не только руки) он кусает просто с бешеным азартом, причем чем сильнее сопротивляешься - тем сильнее азарт и сильнее борьба.


а это потому, что ВЫ его так и научили и поощрили такое поведение, потому то



> я неоднократно слышала, что щенок до определенного возраста должен расти в уверенности, что он тут самый сильный. Соответственно - не наказывать, ничего не запрещать, играть в поддавки, признавать его главенство.. А расставлять приоритеты сразу - это означает сразу ставить щенка в подчиненное положение? Тогда как не "задавить" его, не убить желание сопротивления и инициативу?


Такое воспитание, как и у детей, которым до определенного возраста мамаши разрешают делать абсолютно все, не наказывают, вызывает у ребенка или щенка стресс и неприятие, истерики, когда ему когда-то в итоге все таки скажут "нет". Как так, всегда было "да", а теперь "нет"? Зачем ломать щенка, разрешая сначала ему все, а потом, когда это закрепится - ломая эти стереотипы? Ведь ломать все равно прийдется, Вы не сможете жить с неуправляемым взрослым кобелем овчарки, который творит, что хочет. Не лучше ли расставить сразу приоритеты, роли в стае, понятия "можно и нельзя", чем потом переучивать и переделывать собаку, которая к тому моменту поймет, что ей можно ВСЕ и будет крайне сопротивляться этому? Вместо плавного обучения, Вы ПОТОМ втретите сопротивлеие собаки и будете ее ломать, здесь риск передавить собаку значительно выше, чем при обучении правильному поведению со щенка. 
И щенок не может априори быть самым сильным в стае, все щенки в силу возраста и физ. (пока еще) слабости подчинены своему владельцу, это нормально и естесвенно, они хотят следовать за владельцем, владелец их кормит, владелец играет, владелец дает или отбирает свободу (выход на прогулку), они хотят угодить владельцу, на этом строится начальное обучение щенка. А Вы искусвенно пытаетесь сделать щенка якобы "самым сильным" при этом щенок все равно остается подчиненным, однако постигает неправильное и извращенное социальное воспитание. Давить щенка не надо, надо просто дать ему понятные рамки, в которых он может проявлять свои инстинкты и правильный выход этим инстиктам. И здесь лучше сразу четко определить эти рамки, чем довольствоваться полумерами, из-за которых в дальнейшем возникает куча непоняток в голове у собаки при дальнейшем воспитании. ИМХО

----------


## kestrel

> а это потому, что ВЫ его так и научили и поощрили такое поведение


Я же написала "слышала", а не "делаю". Я как раз ставлю ограничения, потому что щенок в квартире, а не в вольере живет. При этом просто стараюсь не слишком жестко с ним обходится.

И с кусанием, о котором я говорю, это ИМХО вообще никак не взаимосвязано. Кусание происходит в игре, кусание вне игры - история отдельная, оно как раз однозначено пресекается.

Все советуют все-таки не позволять, говорят: запретишь кусаться - сам переориентируется на игрушки... А вдруг нет?

----------


## Lynx

> Я как раз ставлю ограничения, потому что щенок в квартире, а не в вольере живет. При этом просто стараюсь не слишком жестко с ним обходится.


Просто очень часто под такими словами владельца щенка, который говорит , что не разрешает щенку кусаться и наказывает за это, не позволяет, однако бить щенка или жестко обходится считает неприемлемым, что боиться "отбить желание" кусаться вообще, а как же потом работа по защите и т.д. скрываются невнятные, слабые, рассеянные попытки не разрешить щенку кусаться за руки/ноги, сочетающиеся с пассивными, неправильными попытками переключить щенка на игрушку, заключающиеся чаще всего в вставлянии в пасть щенка игрушки,  после чего хозяин разводит руками перед инстуктором и говорит "вот видите, я говорил, что он не хочет кусать игрушку, ему интереснее кусать меня". Да по факту хозяин сам так ситуацию и поставил или от недостатка опыта, или предлагая неправильую игру щенку, или помимо своей воли акцентируя в игре внимание щенка на руки-ноги, или же наказание за кусание рук такое, которое НЕ ВОСПРИНИМАЕТСЯ щенком как наказание, а как за перевод ИГРЫ в более жесткое русло и щенок начинает еще настойчивее и сильнее кусать руки, т.к. хозяин сам предложил ему такую игру (не осознавая того, что его невнятное наказание воспринимается щенком как такая же игра, где ему не дают кусать руку, и ему следует быть еще более настойчивым, чтобы ее укусить, щенок не воспринимает такое наказание как запрет). В такой ситуации щенок может даже не брать игрушку, особенно когда ее предлагают очень вяло, когда не предлагают ее отвоевать в борьбе, а вставляют в пасть  щенку, подносят ко рту, мол кусай, такая игра не интересна со вставлянием, ему интереснее борьба, отбирание, сопротивление и он опять настойчиво кусает руки. Возможно Вы сможете внять видео как Вы играете с щенком? Чаще всего проблема в неправильной игре игрушкой.

----------


## kestrel

*Lynx*
Да, я уже поняла, что без видео пожалуй не обойтись.
Я попробую снять и выложить, только нужно найти ассистента.
Если пока на словах - в пасть я игрушку не засовываю, выплюнет  :Ag: 
Играть меня еще с предыдущей собакой учили долго и упорно. Играю примерно так: медленное движение небольшими рывками для привлечения внимания - ускорение, когда срывается догонять - позволяю догнать - борьба - отпуск (в смысле, я отпускаю) - следующая игрушка.

И пока мы тут общались, ситуация несколько изменилась.
Я таки решилась запретить кусать меня в игре. Соответственно, у меня появилась возможность включить в игре с игрушкой руки (похлопывание, толчки в процессе борьбы). Интерес в игре с игрушкой действительно сразу возрос. Зато теперь он вместо того, чтобы в момент отпуска плевать первую игрушку и начинать догонять следующую (или переключаться на меня), игрушку мне стал приносить и совать в руки, чтобы я отбирала. Не поняла пока, хорошо это или плохо. Теоретически вроде хорошо, но таким образом процесс погони, с которым и так было  всегда не особенно здорово, в игре стал минимален...  :Ac:

----------


## Lynx

> игрушку мне стал приносить и совать в руки, чтобы я отбирала. Не поняла пока, хорошо это или плохо


Это хорошо. Погоня - ради погони не самоцель, главное захват, удержание, борьба. И то, то несет Вам игрушку просто замечательно.

----------


## Света

> [B]/B]
> 
> . Зато теперь он вместо того, чтобы в момент отпуска плевать первую игрушку и начинать догонять следующую (или переключаться на меня), игрушку мне стал приносить и совать в руки, чтобы я отбирала. Не поняла пока, хорошо это или плохо. :


Лена это просто супер.Не поняла зачем тебе вторая игрушка?

----------


## kestrel

Меня смущает, что у нас с ним таким образом с самого начала ломается схема, про которую говорила Татьяна:



> Во время игры должен соблюдаться весь необходимый ритуал с выслеживанием, преследованием, атакой, борьбой, овладением и состоянием покоя на добыче. Тогда игра будет идти в правильном русле


Фактически остается одна сплошная борьба.

Тут по логике стоило бы пожалуй начать включать аус, но че-то боюсь, не рановато ли... ничего еще не закрепилось, можно вообще всю игру так сломать.. По идее, мяч второй как раз для этого - чтобы отдача игрушки шла без конфликта, типа равноценый обмен

----------


## Lynx

аусом игру не сломаешь. ну если, конечно, не убивать щенка за неотдачу. обучение аусу с обменом на вторую игрушку тоже один из вариантов. только все таки добивайтесь, чтобы щен первую игрушку чаще приносил и отдавал в руки, а  не бросал на полпути, пытаясь сразу схватить вторую.

----------


## kestrel

Он перестал меняться, в том то и дело. Приносит и сует в руки, при этом сам крепенько держит в зубах. Т.е. предлагает именно борьбу сразу, догонять ленится. Я конечно могу забрать при желании... только вот как бы приносить не перестал.

----------


## Lynx

> Т.е. предлагает именно борьбу сразу, догонять ленится.


В чем заключается эта лень? Не бежит за игрушкой, если предлагаете ее догнать без захвата? Или быстро теряет интерес к преследованию, если долго не даете захвата?

----------


## kestrel

> В чем заключается эта лень?


Ну, может, я неудачно выразилась. :) Он в принципе борьбу любит гораздо больше, чем догонялки, это очень заметно. И - да - к догонянию интерес достаточно быстро теряется. Бороться же может почти до бесконечности, я устаю раньше. 
Не поняла, что значит "предлагаете ее догнать без захвата"?

----------


## Nubira

Не давать хватку сразу, после преследования добычи. Пусть собака поборется за нее.

----------


## SS077

Здравствуйте, я тоже владелец щенка из этого же помета. 
Было бы интересно обмениваться мнения о щенках. 

Собаки действительно хорошо мотивированы и активны. Я тоже заметил, что для щенка борьба важнее преследования и выслеживания.  Это при то, что чутье у него хорошее. 
Но бой - это главное. 
Он у меня с 43 дней, уже тогда он четко хватал, рвал влево-вправо и тянул на себя. 
Однако проблемы с его укусами у меня были пока были маленькие зубы. Сейчас стало проще. 
Когда он ошибается и хватает за руки я прекращаю играть. Или убираю игрушку и тискаю его (щенку очень нравиться). Пару раз в игре зарычал - "Фу" сразу отказ от игры. 
На улице оторвал кусочек от перчатки, при том, что отбираю "находки" - из пасти достаю. Психует, вопит, но через 10 секунд лезет лизаться. 

Часто покусывает руки - зовет в игру. Какой-то повышенной агрессия я не не отметил. Даже сказал бы, что он несколько сдержан. Чувства проявляет активно, но может быстро остановиться.

----------


## kestrel

Ну, в принципе, все так. 
Единственное - тисканьем его не отвлечешь. Да, любит, когда тискаю, но если это происходит сразу после/в момент игры - моментально "включается" обратно в руки (с поглаживанием также; единственный вариант - фиксировать голову за ошейник снизу, чтоб сразу руки достать не мог, и почесывать под челюстью - тогда успокаивается постепенно).
К настоящему времени я просто научила команде "стоп", по которой игра сразу прекращается.
Хорошо переключается в корм, правда этим стараюсь не злоупотреблять.
За рык в игре не ругаю, но конфликт стараюсь не провоцировать.
Сейчас зубы начали меняться, поэтому всю борьбу по необходимости ограничила - в основном просто на обмен.
Вообще, собака очень скоростная, с мгновенными переключениями, поэтому в игре приходится не зевать. 

"Находки" из пасти не достаю, тупо сил не хватает разомкнуть ему пасть. :) Слежу, чтоб не хватал ничего, если вдруг что-то схватил - меняюсь на корм. Пользуюсь командой "меняемся" или "дай".

Агрессии тоже не видела - ну какая может быть агрессия у щенка в 4 месяца. Наказания воспринимает спокойно, не зажимается и не обижается. Правда, до необходимости наказывать тоже стараюсь не доводить. :) Обычно хватает сказать "Нет" или "Нельзя".




> Однако проблемы с его укусами у меня были пока были маленькие зубы. Сейчас стало проще.


А в чем проще, если не секрет? 
Мне тоже сейчас проще, чем поначалу - но это скорее связано с тем, что наши отношения устаканились, он понял, что можно, а что нельзя. А не с размером зубов :)

PS. Я не против обмениваться мнениями, только предлагаю перенести это общение в тему Светиного питомника (Драгоценный камень) на форуме Немецкие овчарки Урала. На мой взгляд, там это более уместно будет. Можно было бы еще в теме помета на вартхофе, но у меня он (вартхоф) почему-то не грузится в последнее время.

----------


## Tatjana

> PS. Я не против обмениваться мнениями, только предлагаю перенести это общение в тему Светиного питомника (Драгоценный камень) на форуме Немецкие овчарки Урала. На мой взгляд, там это более уместно будет. Можно было бы еще в теме помета на вартхофе, но у меня он (вартхоф) почему-то не грузится в последнее время.


Я не против ваших обмениваний на этом форуме. Если удобно, то можно делиться впечатлениями и здесь.

У меня зреет интересный план по видео материалам об обучении собаки рабочего разведения от нуля и до результата. Наверное начну выкладывать с начала февраля. А может и раньше. :Ad:

----------


## kestrel

> Я не против ваших обмениваний на этом форуме.


Татьяна, спасибо :)




> У меня зреет интересный план по видео материалам об обучении собаки рабочего разведения от нуля и до результата.


Это было бы здорово! Будем ждать :)

----------


## SS077

Как Вам удобно так и будем писать. 

Сейчас легче стало - зубы большие и  не так режут. Правда давит сильнее. 
До этого был немец тоже первые месяцы все руки были в покусах. Ничего вырос очень милым. И никогда не пробовал обозначать атаку.

----------


## kestrel

Вот именно что давление сильнее. 
Я вот очень радуюсь, что проблему с хватками в руки и в одежду более-менее решили к настоящему времени (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу) - потому что промазав как-то мимо мяча мне по пальцам, этот поганец прокомпостировал их практически насквозь. Лучше бы резал  :Ag: 
А методы адекватного по жесткости воздействия подбирать к нему становится все сложнее.

Да, мне тут более опытные люди, посмотрев на щенка, сказали, что агрессии в нем вагон. Добычи тоже хватает конечно, но агрессии пожалуй больше, как это ни удивительно для такого маленького щена. Может, конечно, они и не правы. Я-то, честно говоря, полагала, что настоящая агрессия у собак в принципе проявляется самое раннее после года.
Надеюсь, что будет возможность показать его финнам в феврале на семинаре  - очень мне интересно, что они скажут.  :Ab: 

А что вы имеете в виду под "обозначать атаку"?

----------


## Света

> Да, мне тут более опытные люди, посмотрев на щенка, сказали, что агрессии в нем вагон. Добычи тоже хватает конечно, но агрессии пожалуй больше, как это ни удивительно для такого маленького щена.


Это кто так сказал?
Вот ваш братец

----------


## kestrel

> Это кто так сказал?


Ну, кто?.. Догадайся с трех раз  :Ag: 

В целом, мне очень нравится тот баланс который постепенно у мальчика складывается. С возрастом добыча в смысле "догоняния" становится сильнее, борьба тем самым уравновешивается, стало появляться спокойствие на добыче. С удовольствием играет как с тряпками, так и с мячами. 
Пока остается небольшая проблема с отсутствием интереса к добыче как таковой - ребенку интересен процесс, борьба либо догонялки, но после того, как добыча остается у него, переключение на другой объект происходит слишком быстро - практически в течение 10 секунд. Не хочет он бегать с тряпкой в зубах, как другие собаки.

----------


## Света

> Ну, кто?.. Догадайся с трех раз 
> 
> .


 :Ag: Понятненько

----------


## NataS

"У меня зреет интересный план по видео материалам об обучении собаки рабочего разведения от нуля и до результата. Наверное начну выкладывать с начала февраля. А может и раньше."

Очень, очень ждем.

----------


## Света

Подросший щенок не хотевший играть с игрушками - ДК Вук сдали БХ

----------


## Света



----------


## Tatjana

> Подросший щенок не хотевший играть с игрушками - ДК Вук сдали БХ


О как! Поздравляю!!!  :Ay:

----------

